# Swiftkey X beta - MIUI Problem



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys,
Every time I try to open the language and input option on settings I get the settings FC issue on my DX (running 1.8.19). Is there a simple way to enable custom keyboards? Swiftkey won't open without me enabling the KB then making in my primary input method...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

the beta is over, so you may want to switch to the full version or another keyboard
your problem is probably due to a corrupt language file download.
uninstall and reinstall should fix it, make sure you get a good full language file download on wifi


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

The problem is with miui, not swiftkey. The miui setting apk isn't letting me edit the language and input settings. Any ideas?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

i'm running swiftkey x on Miui.. no problems


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here been running SwiftKey X on MIUI for a while, never had any problems.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

im runnign swype beta on miui, no issues.

EDIT: woops, you're talking about swiftkey, sry


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I had problems with my SwiftKey app when my miui install was not clean. Either without data wipe or system format, even when coming from a previous miui version. I found I save myself lots of time and aggravation in the long run by doing a clean install and using the miui back up application to restore everything except contacts and emails. Since starting this practice all those little issues have gone away including keyboard and most data drops. I don't take credit for this. The install method was posted in one of the miui threads, and in desperation after trying two unsuccessful installs with multiple issues. If 1.8.12 with multiple problems including the keyboards, I tried doing it with full wipes and format of everything as well under mounts and storage except for my sd card. Worked perfectly, with no more glitches except the known ones. I did the same approach for 1.8.19 and have had no problems. Typing this with SwiftKey.

But I would also update off the beta version first since that would be the easiest fix, although I agree the rom is likely the culprit. I have had keyboard issues on all init 2 roms.

Good luck


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

After loading Andy Thomson's status bar mod I'm able to change the language and input settings to make this work finally. Also, the nexus a Swype works beautifully so I'll stick with that... Thanks for the help guys.


----------

